# Vinmetrica SC-300



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2013)

Any reason why I should not be able to get a PH calibration? Been trying for the past 2 hours to calibrate this SOB. It blinks at 7.18 for the 4.01 reagent. let it go it continues down to about 4.80 then starts heading back up. 

Looking in the FAQ it states if values are drifting to allow to set in the 4.01 solution for 30 minutes... I'll try that this evening....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 8, 2013)

Tried soaking the probe in 4.01 solution as was recommended. No luck, same issue. Batteries have been changed, posted note to Vinmetrica via their site...


----------



## pjd (Jul 8, 2013)

Please keep us posted, that meter is on my short list of required equipment. I am sure Vinmetrica will do right by you, at least I would hope so! I don't think they want any negative exposure.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 9, 2013)

It could be you got a bad probe with the instrument. See if they will send a new one to you after trying their solutions to a fix.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 9, 2013)

I found a couple more items to try on their website. I'll be trying those tomorrow night. One would think that it should not be this difficult given that it was only used a few times when I initially purchased it. I will keep all posted.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2013)

Try calling them. They are very good at customer service.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 10, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Try calling them. They are very good at customer service.


 

I need to call them today. I tried all the various steps last night listed in their Troubleshooting section to no avail. The probe will recognize the 7.0 reagent within 30-45 seconds. The 4.0 reagent went to below 3.5 and was still searching for a stable value. I'm thinking the prob may be bad. 

I did receive an email from my inquiry on their site yesterday morning but wanted to try the other options prior to calling.

I have no doubt this is a great product and I realize it is possible to get a bum part if that is the case...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought one yesterday and have not unpacked it yet...I hope it works.


----------



## blazerpb (Jul 10, 2013)

I had similar problem with mine. Called Vinmetrica and they suggested a few things to do. They were very helpful. Finally we hit on resetting the unit by taking batteries out. I told them I had already done this but went ahead a did it again.
This time I kept the unit on when I took the batteries out, waited a minute and put the batteries back in and Voila!! it has worked fine since.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 10, 2013)

blazerpb said:


> I had similar problem with mine. Called Vinmetrica and they suggested a few things to do. They were very helpful. Finally we hit on resetting the unit by taking batteries out. I told them I had already done this but went ahead a did it again.
> This time I kept the unit on when I took the batteries out, waited a minute and put the batteries back in and Voila!! it has worked fine since.


 

Yep, I even went as far as putting new batteries in even though the old ones were a few months old. Didnt' think about taking them out when the unit was on. 

I'm calling around 11:00 EST since they are open 8-5 their time. I'll post an update once I speak to them and see if they have any suggestions.

I followed everything here so far..

*Reconditioning and cleaning of pH electrodes*

Even in normal use and storage, performance of pH electrodes may show deterioration over time, which typically shows up as noisy, erratic or sluggish electrode readings, and/or difficulty calibrating. Assuming the meter itself is working (see “Meter test” below), then there are two main causes for this:
1. Clogging of the reference junction (most likely).
2. Fouling of the glass membrane (happens occasionally, or after prolonged service).
The following procedures will often provide renewed stability and pH sensitivity. If the electrode cannot be restored by one of these methods, it needs to be replaced.
*Unblocking the reference junction:*
The reference elctrode junction is usually the problem when the electrode can’t calibrate in its expected ranges. This junction is a fine-pored frit that allows electrical contact of a reference electrode with the solution being tested. It can become clogged over time.
1. Soak electrode in hot (NOT boiling!) water, about 60 °C, for 5 – 10 mins. Allow to cool to room temperature then place in pH 4 reference solution for 5 minutes. Try to recalibrate. If this does not work, try remedy 2
3. Soak in 0.1M HCl (note: this can be made by diluting 1 mL of the SO2 Acid Solution with 20 mL DI water) or HNO3 for 1 hour. Rinse with DI water, then place in pH 4 reference solution for 5 minutes. Try to recalibrate. If this does not work, try remedy 4.
4. Soak in 1:10 dilution of bleach in a 0.1 – 0.05 % solution of liquid detergent in hot water with vigorous stirring for 15 mins. Rinse with DI water, then place in pH 4 reference solution for 5 minutes. Try to recalibrate. 

*Meter test*
You want to be sure that the the instrument is responding correctly. A quick test is to simply short out the electrode connector:
1. Disconnect the electrode and put the instrument in pH mode.
2. Short out the electrode connector on the back of the instrument using something metallic, like a paper clip or pin, to connect the center hole of the connector to its outer sheath.
3. With the input shorted out, the reading should be pH 7.00 +/- 0.5. If out of this range, the meter is probably bad. Contact us.
4. Bear in mind that this test is not 100% fool-proof (the instrument might still have trouble reading pH values different from 7.00), but generally if this test passes, it is much more likely to be an electrode problem.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spoke with Rich at Vinmetrica, seems like a real nice guy, gave me a few ideas to try. Will give those a shot tonight.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 11, 2013)

The calibration worked....Need to order more storage solution now...


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2013)

So what did you do to get it to work so others can learn if they have the same problem.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 11, 2013)

Warmed the storage solution let it soak for 30 minutes, also let the probe soak in the storage solution unsealed then soaked in 4.0 solution prior to calibrating..


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2013)

Having the same issue again as back in July. PH probe will not calibrate. Went through all the steps, still no good. I spoke with Rich, he said to send the unit back and they would check it out. It's still under warranty until March 2014. Will be sent back tomorrow for them to troubleshoot. He did state that they were having problems with some probes but would investigate. So far, good service...


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Sep 16, 2013)

I am thinking about buying this one. Now I am really concerned, whether this is a good product or not. 350 bucks is a lot of cash for a defective device. Keep us updated..... Cheers


----------



## Thig (Sep 16, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> I am thinking about buying this one. Now I am really concerned, whether this is a good product or not. 350 bucks is a lot of cash for a defective device. Keep us updated..... Cheers



Their customer service is great and there are many satisfied customers. I would not let a few bad probes stop me.


----------



## derunner (Sep 16, 2013)

I am thinking of buying one of these too. As far as I can find you need to buy at list price direct from Vinmetrica. Is that correct?

I hope for your troubles they ship you some free solution to replace all that you have been using.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2013)

Im not concerned about the probe even if it does turn out to be bad. Their customer service and the product reviews are outstanding. Im still convinced it is a great product and im looking forward to seing thee reviews from their mlf probe.


----------



## MrKevin (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm very satisfied with mine and to hear they have great customer service is a plus.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Folks you can buy these at Presque Isle Wine Cellars on line. They are an excellent product. I use the sc100 everyday.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the SC200 and love it. I would say if you can swing it - get one...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got done testing 10 different wines for PH, TA and Free SO2, it took me a little over an hr and 20 mins, the SC-300 is a great tool!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I just got done testing 10 different wines for PH, TA and Free SO2, it took me a little over an hr and 20 mins, the SC-300 is a great tool!


 

This is why I purchased mine. It i very versatile and easy to use.


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 17, 2013)

The Sc300 is my next purchase. So I have been following this thread since the first post. I'm a builder not a chemist, is the unit easy enough for the average "Joe" to use? Really want to bring my wines up to the next level. Roy


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Sep 17, 2013)

is this true, they have a device for mlf?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 17, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> is this true, they have a device for mlf?



It is true there will be one available in the near future. I will be testing a proto type in the next week or two.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 17, 2013)

FTC Wines, I am also just a regular guy, I wrote out a few cheat sheets on 3 x 5 cards that I use each time I use the unit, for me, it is much easier than trying to remember...lol
I'm sure that after a few times it will become second nature, but yes, it is very easy to use.
I cannot wait for the MLF probe, that will make the unit a complete testing unit as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Pumpkinman, I too use "cheat sheets" instead of most instructions. Glad to hear its easy to use, I have used lots of testing equipment, so I guess I can get used to the SC300. Sure will be nice KNOWING the PH & TA, & SO2 of my wines. Roy


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 17, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> FTC Wines, I am also just a regular guy, I wrote out a few cheat sheets on 3 x 5 cards that I use each time I use the unit, for me, it is much easier than trying to remember...lol
> I'm sure that after a few times it will become second nature, but yes, it is very easy to use.
> I cannot wait for the MLF probe, that will make the unit a complete testing unit as far as I'm concerned!



LOL, I too need to review before I use it. I go to their website and watch the instructional vids before use. In my old age I have developed a serious case of CRS disease.

RR


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 17, 2013)

LMAO RegionRat!
I prefer to tell myself it isn't old age...it is because I am a perfectionist...LOL!!!
I ordered the additional lab stand and Stir plate with the SC-300, it comes in handy not having to hold the probe or manually stirring the samples.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> It is true there will be one available in the near future. I will be testing a proto type in the next week or two.


 

I thought you said you were one of the beta testers for the new probe. I look forward to hearing your review if you are allowed to share results prior to release.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 17, 2013)

I cannot express enough, just how much time, effort, and ultimately, money the SC-300 saved me just in this last batch of testing; I tested 10 different batches of wine, I was able to correct potential disasters. 
I cannot believe how fast the SO2 in the wine aging in the barrels is depleted, without this accurate testing, it could have resulted in major issues.


----------



## sdelli (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine going back tomorrow to them as well.... Same problem....... Cannot calibrate the 4.0.... But 7.0 calibrates fine every time! Tried different solutions and all the tricks listed here.... Still no good. Tech support says it may be the lights interference .... So I walk around the house like a fruitcake trying to get it to respond.... They tell me send it back and they will upgrade the firmware. Claiming it has a third digit not on the screen that will not balance out. ....... Just hope they don't have it long... It is wine season!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, I hope that they fix the issue and get the unit back to you fast!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2013)

sdelli said:


> It is wine season!!!!


 
Agreed, I still have my phep5 ph meter that I can use to check juices on Sunday. I'll be busy in the next few weeks with local juices...


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 30, 2013)

I should have my meter back today or tomorrow. They installed a firmware update and were able to get the meter to calibrate. Looking forward to getting it back. Here is the response to my email...



> We received your unit yesterday and I just finished testing it this morning. Initially, we noted the same issue you were having. Your unit and electrode were unable to calibrate at pH 4.01. It calibrated perfectly at pH 7.00. Typically we do testing a couple of times a day to see if anything changes. We then installed a new firmware update to you SC-300 software.
> 
> Upon secondary testing your unit and electrode were able to calibrate at pH 4.01 and pH 7.00. I let it sit overnight and then tested it again this morning and it was still able to calibrate at pH 4.01 and pH 7.00.


 
Great customer service in my opinion..


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 30, 2013)

Perfect! Good to know.


----------



## sdelli (Sep 30, 2013)

I got mine back a few days ago. Firmware upgrade and replaced the ph wand. Have not tried it but believe it should work fine. Great turn around! Only took a few days!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep us updated. I am looking to purchase this item.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bill stopped over today with some wine to check. Sc300 performed flawlessly. Calibration took all of 45 seconds and we checked ph and ta on 4 different wines. Looking forward to checking the others in the comming months.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 30, 2013)

Doug, isn't this machine great! I almost cannot wait to test the Sangiovese after the crush! With approx. 30 ml of must you can test PH, TA and SO2, in a matter of a few mins.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 1, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Doug, isn't this machine great! I almost cannot wait to test the Sangiovese after the crush! With approx. 30 ml of must you can test PH, TA and SO2, in a matter of a few mins.



I agree 100% with that assessment. I'm going to check some SO2 later this week so that I can get re-acclimated with the equipment.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well after spending yesterday cleaning and organizing, I was going to test some wines. Meter is doing thesame thing as before. I had it in cal mode with the 4.0 reagent. Meter went down to 4.78 then sarted increasing and would not calibrate. Looks like I will be on the phone again tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 6, 2013)

Ouch, sorry to hear this.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 10, 2013)

I received an email from Rich at Vinmetrica, they will be sending out a new probe for me to try. Still standing by this as a great product.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 20, 2013)

I received the new probe on Friday. I've yet to try to calibrate to see if this resolves the issue. I really hope it does.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2013)

We have success. So glad.


----------

